# Vorbau Tauschen??



## bambucha (5. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich einen fast neuen *Odyssey Elementary V3 *Vorbau in poliert
und würde ihn gerne gegen einen  *Fit D.L.D.* Vorbau in schwarz tauschen.

Vorbau steht nicht zum Verkauf 
Wenn ihr bilder sehen wollt dann einfach mal melden 

gruß
m.....


----------



## Agent Schmidt (5. Januar 2009)

Ich hätte ein DLD aber wie bitte sieht ein Elementary "in poliert" aus.
Ausserdem gibt es auch für Tauschangebote den Verkaufsthread.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristophK (5. Januar 2009)

Hauptschulabschluss?


----------



## chiefwiggum (5. Januar 2009)

ChristophK schrieb:


> Hauptschulabschluss?



Ja, würde ich gegen Abitur tauschen, Versand müssten wir nochmal schauen, aber ist glaube ich bei der Post nicht so teuer....


----------



## Stirni (5. Januar 2009)

seit 2006 angemeldet und kann kann keine angepinnten topics gucken...
VERKAUFSTHREAD OIDA


----------



## qam (5. Januar 2009)

Wo kann man denn Topics ankucken?
Ach, lass mal, ich mach lieber gleich nenn neuen Fred dafür auf!


----------



## Stirni (6. Januar 2009)

besser is das


----------



## Trailst4R (6. Januar 2009)

gibts n problem?


----------



## Son (6. Januar 2009)

geh weida!


----------



## Stirni (6. Januar 2009)




----------



## qam (6. Januar 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heup (6. Januar 2009)

des ist ja 'n lustiger macker...


----------



## RISE (8. Januar 2009)

Tauschen genau wie suchen bei Verkaufen. Nop nop nop.


----------

